# Film gesucht



## NerdFlanders (25. Februar 2014)

Ich suche einen Film den ich vor Jahren mal im Fernsehen gesehen hab.

Der Film war unglaublich schlecht und genau deswegen unterhaltsam.

Es ging darum dass leblose Objekte ihren eigenen Willen bekommen und anfingen Menschen zu töten. (Es ist aber imho kein Horrorfilm)

In einer Szene tötet ein ferngesteuertes Spielzeugauto jemanden in dem es wiederholt gegen seinen Knöchel fährt.

In einer anderen Szene greift ein leerer ABC-Anzug jemanden an.

Der Film spielt in einem kleinen Ort in den USA.

Der Film *könnte *auf einer Geschichte von Stephen King basieren.

Mehr weiß ich leider nicht mehr, habt ihr ne Idee welcher Film das sein könnte?


----------



## Gold (25. Februar 2014)

Ich tippe auf "Rhea M_"._


----------



## BlackCarlos (25. Februar 2014)

Spielt dort rein zufällig BEN AFFLECK nen Dorf Sheriff?

Dann wäre das der Film PHANTOMS


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. Februar 2014)

Gold schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf "Rhea M_"._


 
Erster Tipp - gleich ein Volltreffer )

Danke!

(PS: basiert tatsächlich auf Stephen King^^)


----------



## drstoecker (25. Februar 2014)

oh hätte ich nicht gedacht. muss den wohl nochmal schauen. hab den vor ca.12 jahren das letzte mal gesehen.


----------

